# DSP software



## kouklo (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi all!!
I have been thinking of making a carputer for some time now. I have a million questions but one that keeps coming up in my head is, is there a DSP software out there that I can use so I don't have to buy a DSP? There has to be something out there that does that. one of the points of a carputer is to have a all-in-one system right?!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i know APO EQ can handle the eq part. not sure about time alignment though


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be using a combination of VSThost and various VST plugins to handle my processing. Virtual Audio Cable handles signal routing. Hardware is a MOTU Traveler mk3 connected via firewire to the computer.

If you want to keep it more simple you can use foobar2000 as your player, as I think there are various DSP plugins as well as vst hosting capabilities. If you only need stereo out or global EQ almost any media player will have some kind of EQ or processing.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I'm also considering the Car PC route since I'm very comfortable with the Windows platform and I'm not particularly thrilled with the off-the-shelf double-DIN car audio grade head units.

I was thinking of a Car PC with optical out that would head into a miniDSP and go from there into the outboard amp(s).

Is a regular PC capable of performing the duties of a dedicated DSP? I realize the software could run on the OS platform, but don't you need the appropriate hardware (DAC, other?) to process what the DSP software is commanding?

I mean, it'd be awesome if an all-in-one HU could be put together and all you'd do is either plug your speakers in direct and use a built-in amp or port out via optical/digital or RCA line-out to your car audio grade amp(s) of choice.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Using a "real" computer to handle your DSP is lightyears ahead of what's available as a pre-assembled product. Linear phase filters, any type of EQ or crossover you want, EQ curves that compensate and change as the volume is increased, custom matrixing for surround, midi control over whatever parameter you want via real knobs or buttons, almost unlimited channels, etc.

The problem is that it's not at all easy to get it working without a ton of trial-and-error and the interface can be clunky an difficult.

Hardware isn't a problem, but finding components that work together flawlessly can be tedious and possibly expensive. You could technically use whatever onboard sound card a computer comes with, but ideally you'd want an aftermarket sound card or external device to handle the DAC and line-level outputs.


----------



## kouklo (Dec 22, 2017)

sooooooo.......what you are all saying is, it can be done but it's a pain in the a$$. LOL.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

kouklo said:


> sooooooo.......what you are all saying is, it can be done but it's a pain in the a$$. LOL.


That's exactly right. :laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had a car pc, but ran the signal in to my dsp directly.


----------



## kouklo (Dec 22, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> I had a car pc, but ran the signal in to my dsp directly.


Ill do the same thing by the looks of it, but my point was why add more if you dont have to?

A computer has everything you need for a DSP, the only thing missing is the software. Think about the advantages of it on a home media PC.

You can even get some crazy DSP like stuff on Android. Two of my favorite are ARISE Sound Systems and AINUR AUDIO. the stuff they can do is pretty impressive. I know its not exactly like a proper DSP but its a step in the right direction.
I tried using Viper4windows but I could never get it to work.


----------

